# The Witcher: Offizieller Trailer zur zweiten Staffel der Netflix-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher: Offizieller Trailer zur zweiten Staffel der Netflix-Serie* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## antonrumata (29. Oktober 2021)

Die Musik im Trailer passt ja teilweise nun mal gar nicht zur Serie!


----------



## latinoramon (30. Oktober 2021)

ou man, so lange noch warten......


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2021)

latinoramon schrieb:


> ou man, so lange noch warten......


lol 1,5 Monate ist lange?


----------



## latinoramon (30. Oktober 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> lol 1,5 Monate ist lange?


jo.


----------



## Johnny05 (31. Oktober 2021)

Warum dieser Rap - Hip - Hop Mist als Musik im Trailer ? Da gehört ne ordentliche Portion Metal rein .


----------



## Anthropos (31. Oktober 2021)

Nu-Metal?


----------



## Rollora (31. Oktober 2021)

latinoramon schrieb:


> jo.


ja ok... ich mein. Ich warte auf die Ice&Fire Bücher, erzähl mir nix von lange. Und nachdem ich 1996 Duke Nukem 3D durchgespuelt hab, wartete ich 15 Jahre auf den Nachfolger...


----------

